# [RealGM] D'Antoni Pushing For T-Mac



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets are in the discussion stages of a complicated, three-team trade that would send *Tracy McGrady to the New York Knicks*, sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The centerpieces of the trade would include the Washington Wizards shipping forward *Caron Butler* and center *Brendan Haywood* to the Rockets. The Knicks would send *Al Harrington* to the Wizards. For the Wizards’ part, they would still need another player, as well as a draft pick and cash to make this a workable scenario, sources said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-mcgradyrockets020910&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

Cool. It gets us the 2 players I wanted most. It may end up like this

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yfddbu6


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

The Knicks need to ship off Larry to Washington or Houston. He's a great defensive player but if your going to whine about playing time only to get injured then you need to go.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yg5gy5d


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

This would be a coup for the Rockets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

The Knicks would do this in heartbeat to get rid of Curry's contract (pun intended).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*



> Sources with knowledge of the talks told me several time on Wednesday that the particular deal in the Yahoo story has not been discussed. I assume, however, that something pretty close has been. Unfortunately, I could not get where the trade in the story was not quite right, whether it was someone other than Harrington stopping by Washington (in which case, who cares) or if the Rockets would really get everything without giving up anything from their current rotation.
> 
> This much we do know: A three-team deal involving the Knicks and Wizards, while possible, remains just one of the options the Rockets hope will be possible when we get within 48 hours of the trade deadline, the window in which a deal is most likely to happen.
> 
> The Rockets would still like to be the team that gets Andre Iguodala out of Philly, though Sixers GM Ed Stefanski seems genuine in his demands for more back than a good salary cap maneuver.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/is_rumored_winwin_trade_the_ro.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

Yeah I been hearing a lot of talk about this teal on sports radio here in Houston. This is somewhat interesting.If we get both butler and haywood for just tmac, thats a damn good deal in my opinion. On the other hand, Ariza, Battier and Butler would create a backlog at the position. I have a feeling one of them is on the go.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

Well Butler is out of the question...


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Well Butler is out of the question...


Dammit. Soon as I saw the trade graphic on NBA TV I facepalmed. Well, I guess the Knicks can always look to deal Harrington for T-Mac.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*

Looks like we may keep T-Mac after all. I don't want Iggy and Dalembert mainly because of their contracts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston?*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Looks like we may keep T-Mac after all. I don't want Iggy and Dalembert mainly because of their contracts.


Agreed 100%. There just really isn't anything out there worth pursuing right now. I would rather just have his contract expire at this point.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Yahoo] T-Mac to the Knicks, Butler to Houston? (Butler Traded to the Mavs)*

Any chance they play T-Mac if he's not traded!? He's no Marbury, no need to act like middle school chicks here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Alan Hahn reports that Mike D'Antoni is pushing Donnie Walsh to acquire Tracy McGrady, who has been exiled by the Rockets.
> 
> McGrady is coming off major knee surgery and is in the final season of his contract. D'Antoni would presumably assign ballhandling and playmaking duties to McGrady in an attempt to revive a Knicks team that has fallen out of the playoff race.
> 
> Hahn states that Walsh is trying to make the deal happen and McGrady is preparing to be traded to New York.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/64715/20100215/dantoni_pushing_for_t_mac/#


----------

